
Show HN: Shoutem v5 – build, publish, and manage native apps with ease - boberman
https://new.shoutem.com/
======
anotherturn
This popped up on product hunt for me today. It's not clear to me how this is
different to straight up RN with other libraries e.g.
[https://nativebase.io/](https://nativebase.io/) or
[https://github.com/jondot/awesome-react-
native](https://github.com/jondot/awesome-react-native) . Care to comment?

~~~
tenodi
This is a great question! It's not different - with Shoutem you can use the
React Native same way you're used to doing it. However, there are some
advantages to use Shoutem on top of React Native:
[http://shoutem.github.io/docs/extensions/tutorials/faq](http://shoutem.github.io/docs/extensions/tutorials/faq)

